# Road Bike with Shimano 105 for £800 and under?



## Welshdan (3 Aug 2013)

Good day all.

I really hope the 'no question is a bad question' mantra applies here.

I'm an extreme noob. The last bike I rode was a Raleigh activator which compared to today's machines was like cycling a Mini Cooper. Now I've read various forums, and had convinced myself a hybrid was the way to go. However, several visits to LBS's have convinced me a road bike is what I should have. I have a few colleagues at work who cycle and 1 in particular is a regular 50-100 miler so I value his opinion. He is recommeding that shimano 105 are the best components and I should look for a bike with said components. My budget is £800 via cyclescheme. I've looked at Google but I'm just getting more confused. Is there a road bike with these components throughout or would they only be available at a higher budget.

Currently I've been looking at the Scott speedster S50 which has SRAM RED components.

Any comments greatly appreciated


----------



## SpokeyDokey (3 Aug 2013)

Welshdan said:


> Good day all.
> 
> I really hope the 'no question is a bad question' mantra applies here.
> 
> ...


 

Bit of a push to find 105 at that price-point unless you are able to find a good clearance deal. Don't get hung up on components - buy a nice bike that fits and get riding!

Nothing wrong with Tiagra in terms of functionality - doesn't have under the tape cabling which is not end of the world.

Look at bikes like this - lovely machine. All the big outfits do something similar. Budget another £200 for other 'stuff' beyond your £800 - assume you have? Or maybe you have everything else you need?

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/2013.giant.defy.2/11833/56805/


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Aug 2013)

I may not do regular 50+ miles or ever used anything beyond sora, but my setup shifts pretty well, its not perfect due to the fact its 7sp with an 8sp cassette, so as spokeydokey says don't get hungup about groupsets, and my bike cost £300 in 2008, however there has been a lot spent on it in relative terms (i.e. expense v income).
This evening ride.
http://app.strava.com/activities/71908515


----------



## Welshdan (3 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the input both. To turn my question around a bit then, is there anything I should avoid brand wise? Impressive number there nigelnaturist. Will take me a while to get to that lebel


----------



## Stephen brown (3 Aug 2013)

Welshdan said:


> Good day all.
> 
> I really hope the 'no question is a bad question' mantra applies here.
> 
> ...


 

SRAM RED for £800...please point me to it............

How about this Sensa Romagna http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-shop/bikes/road-bikes/sensa-bikes/sensa-romagna-special-2013.html


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2013)

Giant Defy 1 on sale? Giant retailers have some deals on the 2013, whether you can use cyclescheme to get that deal, not sure

http://www.ashcycles.com/site/giant-defy-1-2013-white

Scott Speedster new has Shimano 2300, which is the bottom groupset?

http://www.scott-sports.com/us/en/products/221900021/bike-speedster-s50-24-s52/

As above, as an extreme noob, 10 speed Tiagra will be more than sufficient


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (3 Aug 2013)

vickster said:


> Scott Speedster new has Shimano 2300, which is the bottom groupset?


Yes, Stupid thumb buttons and inability to shift in the drops. It's also 8 speed when most if not all 2013 bikes with groupsets beyond sora are 10spd. Always something that should be considered, an upgrade probably won't be cost effective.



> As above, as an extreme noob, 10 speed Tiagra will be more than sufficient


105 is nicer asthetically, but to get that at £800 you don't get the whole groupset inc brakes generally.


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2013)

I think Wiggle have their own C2W scheme


----------



## Welshdan (3 Aug 2013)

Stephen brown said:


> SRAM RED for £800...please point me to it............
> 
> How about this Sensa Romagna http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-shop/bikes/road-bikes/sensa-bikes/sensa-romagna-special-2013.html



This is what I've been looking at with SRAM RED components

http://www.damianharriscycles.co.uk/prod/rac_0113_sc/Scott/Speedster-S50


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2013)

Have you confirmed the spec with them? The SRAM red stuff costs more for the components alone

Especially as it says right at the top...
Please confirm your bike's specifications with a member of staff.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (3 Aug 2013)

First off, there is an awful lot of bike snobbery and deeply entrenched personal opinions and thoughts on bikes and kit, it is an absolute minefield asking for advice without having slung your leg over the crossbar of a good few different bikes - that is the essential thing to do.

secondly: what cycling you are doing informs the bike that will best suit you. your mate as a committed experienced cyclist doing 50-100 miles in one go, buying a bike with drops and high end componentry is a no brainer. but if as a newbie you're starting out on a couple of miles to and from work wearing a backpack with your butties in, much less so.
Even if you use it for increasingly length excursions as you get into it, nowadays even very basic components will get you going and keep you so. In Top Gear term, do you need a flappy paddle gearbox to drive to Tesco?

I'd suggest you put cotton wool in your ears, ignore the internet, go to a few different bike shops (different opinions, different deals, different suppliers) and test ride different bike types, flat and drop bar. Suss out in practice, what YOU find comfortable and will be happy riding.

I don't know if you're a millionaire seeking to cock a snook at the taxman or if £800 on C2W will put you on a baked beans diet for a year but cycling isn't for everybody.
If you are so totally new to it and haven't ridden in and around cars recently, is £800 money you can afford to experiment on?

If not, it might be prudent to pick up a cheap and cheerful second hand bike (gumtree £50 will get you riding) to be sure you will actually like it and will commit as much as you love the idea right now, then in 6-12 months you'll have had more time and breathing space to find out cheaply what works for you and can go looking with more confidence and clarity for how to lash out a goodly sum of money on something to really get your riding career going.


----------



## Stephen brown (3 Aug 2013)

Welshdan said:


> This is what I've been looking at with SRAM RED components
> 
> http://www.damianharriscycles.co.uk/prod/rac_0113_sc/Scott/Speedster-S50


 
I have a feeling thats a mistake, but just in case its not, im off to order a dozen


----------



## Welshdan (3 Aug 2013)

shouldbeinbed said:


> First off, there is an awful lot of bike snobbery and deeply entrenched personal opinions and thoughts on bikes and kit, it is an absolute minefield asking for advice without having slung your leg over the crossbar of a good few different bikes - that is the essential thing to do.
> 
> secondly: what cycling you are doing informs the bike that will best suit you. your mate as a committed experienced cyclist doing 50-100 miles in one go, buying a bike with drops and high end componentry is a no brainer. but if as a newbie you're starting out on a couple of miles to and from work wearing a backpack with your butties in, much less so.
> Even if you use it for increasingly length excursions as you get into it, nowadays even very basic components will get you going and keep you so. In Top Gear term, do you need a flappy paddle gearbox to drive to Tesco?
> ...



I appreciate you taking the time to post.

The budget I have is such because I've decided to end my Gym membership, and recently took part in a charity cycle ride on a borrowed bike and caught the bug. I'm spending £35 a month on a gym membership and to be honest I'm fed up of waiting around to use machines even at quiet times. Ideally the budget was to buy a bike that's going to last and some of the accessories I will need. I also have £100 worth of Halfords vouchers to help me with that.

There are loads of cycle paths in the South Wales valleys, and plenty of quiet roads. My aim is to get fitter but also to relax and enjoy my downtime from work.

I appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## Widge (3 Aug 2013)

Something about that just looks wrong to me!

SRAM red, carbon throughout,,,,,,,,,,,,? Hhhmm.....I note the weight is given as 13.00 (kg?) and the let out clause '.........please consult the dealer to confirm exact specs.....'

Of course, I'm just a grumpy old cynic!
Put me down for ten!

w


----------



## Welshdan (3 Aug 2013)

vickster said:


> Have you confirmed the spec with them? The SRAM red stuff costs more for the components alone
> 
> Especially as it says right at the top...
> Please confirm your bike's specifications with a member of staff.



Thanks for pointing that out. At the moment I'm going off the website but will pop in tomorrow to check the full specs. Seems strange to advertise it like that if its wrong though


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2013)

Well I can't imagine it's correct given the spec on the scott site. Avoid 2300 if you can get Tiagra for your budget

Is that the retailer you are using?


----------



## Welshdan (3 Aug 2013)

vickster said:


> Well I can't imagine it's correct given the spec on the scott site. Avoid 2300 if you can get Tiagra for your budget
> 
> Is that the retailer you are using?



I've a few good retailer local to me. Tredz are in Cardiff as well as some other LBS


----------



## Welshdan (3 Aug 2013)

Just put the S50 from the Scott site and the one from my local retailer side by side and they are different colours? 

Confused.com


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2013)

2013 vs 2014?

This is the one on the UK site - 24 speed triple, 2300 shifters, SORA derailleur

http://www.scott-sports.com/gb/en/products/227790024/bike-speedster-50-24-xl58/


----------



## Welshdan (3 Aug 2013)

vickster said:


> 2013 vs 2014?



Possibly. Will check at the shop tomorrow and confirm. If it is correct, have I found a good deal?


----------



## potsy (3 Aug 2013)

Welshdan said:


> If it is correct, have I found a good deal?


Just a bit 

http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-sh...oad-bike/sram-red-10-speed-groupset-2013.html


----------



## Welshdan (3 Aug 2013)

Looks more like a mistake at the shop website then. 

Regardless, all advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## Welshdan (3 Aug 2013)

potsy said:


> Just a bit
> 
> http://www.merlincycles.com/bike-sh...oad-bike/sram-red-10-speed-groupset-2013.html



Bloody hell!

Definitely a mistake then


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2013)

Go look at the bikes, sit on them, ask to test ride them. Approx how tall and inside leg are you? If a noob, getting the right size roadbike can be a lottery - perhaps someone can help give you a probably size


----------



## Welshdan (3 Aug 2013)

I'm 6 foot 3 and roughly 34 inch inside leg. The chap at my LBS said he would make sure I'm 'fitted' correctly, Tredz and another retailer also offered to do this too


----------



## bigup (3 Aug 2013)

vickster said:


> Giant Defy 1 on sale? Giant retailers have some deals on the 2013, whether you can use cyclescheme to get that deal, not sure
> 
> http://www.ashcycles.com/site/giant-defy-1-2013-white



This. Awesome bike 

Bought from ash aswell. Top notch service.


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2013)

Again, dunno if OP can use his C2W scheme buying online

http://www.ashcycles.com/site/index.php?main_page=page_2


----------



## YahudaMoon (3 Aug 2013)

Welshdan said:


> Bloody hell!
> 
> Definitely a mistake then


 
Not really, could be it has a Sram Red chain (or some other Sram Red component) and the rest of the components made from cheese

Still a naughty way of advertising


----------



## Welshdan (3 Aug 2013)

vickster said:


> Again, dunno if OP can use his C2W scheme buying online
> 
> http://www.ashcycles.com/site/index.php?main_page=page_2


Will have to check. I'm not 100% sure. Thank you for all your advice


----------



## Welshdan (3 Aug 2013)

Even the 2012 model at this retailer is coming up with SRAM gear

http://www.damianharriscycles.co.uk/prod/rac_0096_sc/Scott/Speedster-S50


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2013)

Their website designer looks to have cocked up the copy and paste

Do Scott even sell any bikes with SRAM red?


----------



## Welshdan (3 Aug 2013)

vickster said:


> Their website designer looks to have cocked up the copy and paste
> 
> Do Scott even sell any bikes with SRAM red?



This shop seems to think so lol


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Aug 2013)

Welshdan said:


> There are loads of cycle paths in the South Wales valleys, and plenty of quiet roads. My aim is to get fitter but also to relax and enjoy my *downtime from* work.
> 
> I appreciate everyone's input.


Don't you mean time off, downtime is usually when something doesn't work, ah I see it, stupid me.
re. the advert is states a compact double, pic is a triple. not to mention the weight is even more than my viking striped down


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Aug 2013)

vickster said:


> Again, dunno if OP can use his C2W scheme buying online
> 
> http://www.ashcycles.com/site/index.php?main_page=page_2



yes but you dunno that that they cant, either!


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Aug 2013)

its clearly a scott addict thats been misadvertised. you can tell this from the frame description. im surprised no ones thought to ring the bloke and tell him to sort his website out. i might do that today rather than fritter my time speculating here on it.


----------



## Welshdan (4 Aug 2013)

To throw another name out there. Found another local LBS and he has a Cube Peloton. 

http://www.thebicycledoctor.com/products/cubepeleton

Again thanks for all your input. If any of you have a Sky related question feel free to drop me a message


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2013)

Tredz sell giant. Cube good bikes too. The peloton has entry level groupset, several below the 105. Also it's a triple if that's what you want? 105 is a double

I would say for £800 you'll struggle to better the defy 2 http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Giant-Defy-2-2013-Road-Bike_56257.htm

But the bike needs to fit you and please the eye


----------



## adamwatkins (4 Aug 2013)

Got a cannondale caad8 for 750 with tiagra 10spd from tredz. Does everything, commute, sportive, audax 300k, nothing wrong with it


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2013)

£900 on the website, unless they have n store deals?

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Cannondale-Caad8-Tiagra-2013-Road-Bike_56418.htm

Sora decent too, lose a couple of gears and gain a smudge of weight http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Cannondale-Caad8-Sora-2013-Road-Bike_56417.htm


----------



## Welshdan (4 Aug 2013)

vickster said:


> Tredz sell giant. Cube good bikes too. The peloton has entry level groupset, several below the 105. Also it's a triple if that's what you want? 105 is a double
> 
> I would say for £800 you'll struggle to better the defy 2 http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Giant-Defy-2-2013-Road-Bike_56257.htm
> 
> But the bike needs to fit you and please the eye



The reason for wanting a triple is due to the very large hills and mountains that surround me. Even though there is plenty of flat roads, I have some of them hills in my sights for the future


----------



## Hip Priest (4 Aug 2013)

Welshdan said:


> The reason for wanting a triple is due to the very large hills and mountains that surround me. Even though there is plenty of flat roads, I have some of them hills in my sights for the future


 

I've got a 105 compact double (50/34) with 11-28 on the back, which gives a good low gear for steep hills.


----------



## Tanis8472 (4 Aug 2013)

vickster said:


> I would say for £800 you'll struggle to better the defy 2 http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Giant-Defy-2-2013-Road-Bike_56257.htm


 
Got one and its a great bike


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2013)

Welshdan said:


> The reason for wanting a triple is due to the very large hills and mountains that surround me. Even though there is plenty of flat roads, I have some of them hills in my sights for the future


 
I don't think 105 offers triple now, I could be wrong though!


----------



## Tanis8472 (4 Aug 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> its clearly a scott addict thats been misadvertised. you can tell this from the frame description. im surprised no ones thought to ring the bloke and tell him to sort his website out. i might do that today rather than fritter my time speculating here on it.


 
I've emailed them


----------



## adamwatkins (4 Aug 2013)

It was a 2012 model late in season, well actually about august


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2013)

Can't see on the website, was it in store? OP is quite a big lad, so he'll need a 58-60cm frame I should think


----------



## Tanis8472 (4 Aug 2013)

adamwatkins said:


> It was a 2012 model late in season, well actually about august


 
What was?

Quoting is helpful if other posts have been made between your last one


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Aug 2013)

u


Tanis8472 said:


> Got one and its a great bike



ugly as sin though!


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2013)

Tanis8472 said:


> What was?
> 
> Quoting is helpful if other posts have been made between your last one


Tiagra CAAD8 for under £800


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> ugly as sin though!


Better than a Specialized


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Aug 2013)

lookswise, not! youre biased coz, er, i dont actually know why. you used to love spesh.


----------



## Welshdan (4 Aug 2013)

LBS also offering this

http://www.thebicycledoctor.com/products/lapierre-audacio-400-triple


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2013)

Nope I never loved Specialized - I had them because that's what I could get from the LBS on C2W and they weren't so common then!


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2013)

Welshdan said:


> LBS also offering this
> 
> http://www.thebicycledoctor.com/products/lapierre-audacio-400-triple


 
I think you need to leave the Interweb behind and head out to the shops, should be open now


----------



## Welshdan (4 Aug 2013)

vickster said:


> Can't see on the website, was it in store? OP is quite a big lad, so he'll need a 58-60cm frame I should think



Tall but coming in in at just under 14st. 

Found my niche climbing ladders and pointing satellite dishes


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2013)

Rider weight has nothing to do with frame size - at 6ft3 you are quite big


----------



## Banjo (4 Aug 2013)

Welshdan said:


> Tall but coming in in at just under 14st.
> 
> Found my niche climbing ladders and pointing satellite dishes


 
Be very carefull to get correct size dan. A lot of cycle shop staff havent a clue how to size a bike for you. Do your own research .

As a rough guide At 6 ft 3 you probably want a 60cm or 62 cm road bike but take care some makes are measured differently.It also depends on arm and leg measurements and your own personal preference.

Dont get hung up on groupset components.The frame is the heart of the bike .Wheels are next most important bit and are often really crap on new bikes.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Aug 2013)

Try a couple of different bikes, different manufacturers/frame designs can make a world of difference with the 'same size frame'


----------



## Tanis8472 (4 Aug 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> u
> 
> ugly as sin though!


 
To some.
Each to their own


----------



## boybiker (4 Aug 2013)

*GIANT TCR Composite 3 for £874.00 is prob the best deal about if you can stretch your budget a bit  *

http://www.tritoncycles.co.uk/m14b252s6p11326/GIANT-TCR-Composite-3-2013


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Aug 2013)

Banjo said:


> Be very carefull to get correct size dan. A lot of cycle shop staff havent a clue how to size a bike for you. Do your own research .
> 
> As a rough guide At 6 ft 3 you probably want a 60cm or 62 cm road bike but take care some makes are measured differently.It also depends on arm and leg measurements and your own personal preference.
> 
> Dont get hung up on groupset components.The frame is the heart of the bike .Wheels are next most important bit and are often really crap on new bikes.



actually the frame is the skeleton. the crankset is the heart.


----------



## GentlyBenevolent (4 Aug 2013)

Road bike with 105 for under £800? Felt Z85. I have the 2012 model, but the 2013 looks pretty similar in spec. 105, Mavic cxp22 wheels, carbon fork and seat post, 9.4kg. I love the way mine rides and have been impressed with some of the little touches (matching rim tape, jagwire cables, little pot of touch up paint included - it's a matt finish, which I expect is hard to match). Have done 1200 miles on it over the past year and been really happy with it.

Wiggle have a good price of £740 - http://www.wiggle.co.uk/felt-z85-105-2013/ It might be worth using that as a bargaining chip if you need to get it from somewhere else. Got mine from Winstanley Bikes, who were excellent at fitting and had a great price too.


----------



## Welshdan (4 Aug 2013)

Ok. Been out and about today and visited a few LBS's and tried a few bikes. Didn't road test due to the rubbish weather but had a sit down on some bikes. The FeltZ85 as quoted by others is a cracker, really liked it and my local Tredz have offered to price match the Wiggle price which is a bonus. The Cube Peloton is another good bike that I liked but didn't like the Giant or Specialized Allez. Another one I liked was this one but have never heard of this make. Any thoughts?

http://www.thebicycledoctor.com/products/lapierre-audacio-400-triple

Again your feedback has been a great help


----------



## fossala (4 Aug 2013)

vickster said:


> I don't think 105 offers triple now, I could be wrong though!


They do, every groupset up to dura-ace does.
Sora - http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/gsd/r...?part=GSSHIMSORA35009T&sub=conf_GS_SHR&bike=1
Tiagra - http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/gsd/r...t?part=GSSHIMTIAGRA10T&sub=conf_GS_SHR&bike=1
105 - http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/gsd/r...part=GSSHIM105S570010T&sub=conf_GS_SHR&bike=1
Ultegra - http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/gsd/r...?part=GSSHIMULT670010T&sub=conf_GS_SHR&bike=1


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2013)

Interesting. Don't often see if off the peg on sub 1k bikes though


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Aug 2013)

Welshdan said:


> Ok. Been out and about today and visited a few LBS's and tried a few bikes. Didn't road test due to the rubbish weather but had a sit down on some bikes. The FeltZ85 as quoted by others is a cracker, really liked it and my local Tredz have offered to price match the Wiggle price which is a bonus. The Cube Peloton is another good bike that I liked but didn't like the Giant or Specialized Allez. Another one I liked was this one but have never heard of this make. Any thoughts?
> 
> http://www.thebicycledoctor.com/products/lapierre-audacio-400-triple
> 
> Again your feedback has been a great help


 

But what are you basing your like/dislike on? Looks? If you haven't ridden a bike the only thing you can like is the looks (or price?).

Ride them a bit and then make up your mind.


----------



## Tanis8472 (5 Aug 2013)

Agree with Spokey, but you have to also like the look or you wont be happy.


----------



## Welshdan (5 Aug 2013)

As of yesterday I hadn't ridden any of the bikes due to the weather, but been back today for some test rides. I had initially ruled out the Giant as I hated the look of it. Now I can rule it out as I just don't like riding it either. The specialised allez was a nice ride, although I don't really like the look of it. Cube Peloton was very nice and comfortable as was the Felt Z85. Most surprisingly I liked the lapierre audacio 400 best. I've never heard of these so not sure on their reputation.


----------



## Tanis8472 (5 Aug 2013)

Well seeing as TDF FDJ use them, they might be quite good 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lapierre_Bikes
http://www.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/


----------



## vickster (5 Aug 2013)

There are a bunch of reviews on the lapierre which come up on the web http://www.bing.com/search?q=lapierre audacio 400 review&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE8SRC

I think the French chappie who won the Surrey Classic yesterday was on one

I think at any given price point bikes are probably much of a muchness for the amateur. I buy on groupset, weight and colour myself, as well as who is selling


----------



## Stephen brown (5 Aug 2013)

They are very well thought of in mountain biking circles, I would say they a premium MTB bike brand, so would assume their road bikes are pretty good too


----------

